# Circle D 3 year birthday...suggestions?



## Shelb1uk (Jan 4, 2011)

Hi all...happy new year 

Can you believe Circle D is 3 in April....scary stuff and time flies!

Anyway am keen to get thinking about the 3year bash which will be on a Saturday in early to mid April 2011...

Am going for London again due to the success and high number of attendees (30 woohoo) of the 2 year bash...what a great day  will also be opening this event up to all ages again 

Need to find a different pub for the daytime (maybe covent garden area?) and then was thinking of going somewhere else for anyone staying for the evening part.

So the question is...anyone have an suggestions for a venue? All suggestions are welcome and I work in London so am happy to spend my lunch break exploring ideas too hehe 

Lots of Love x x x


----------



## SacredHeart (Jan 4, 2011)

Get a date early! I want to be there!


----------



## Shelb1uk (Jan 4, 2011)

Some of my suggestions are: 

http://www.jdwetherspoon.co.uk/home/pubs/the-ice-wharf

http://www.jdwetherspoon.co.uk/home/pubs/the-tyburn

http://www.jdwetherspoon.co.uk/home/pubs/the-lord-moon-of-the-mall

All wetherspoons hehe....but value for money 

x x x


----------



## Shelb1uk (Jan 4, 2011)

Ok Ok.....am going with.....

*SATURDAY 9TH APRIL 2011*

Pls add to the Calendar Northe


----------



## Shelb1uk (Jan 4, 2011)

SacredHeart said:


> Get a date early! I want to be there!



your wish is my command my love  cant wait to meet Anneka  love u x x x


----------



## alisonz (Jan 4, 2011)

Excuse my ignorance here but what is Circle D?


----------



## Shelb1uk (Jan 4, 2011)

alisonz said:


> Excuse my ignorance here but what is Circle D?



Hi Alisonz...

Oops forgot not everyone knows about Circle d...Circle D is my support group for 18-30's with diabetes....www.circledrocks.co.uk if you wanna have a nose. Feel free to come to the 3 year bash its open to all ages :0)

Hope to see u there :0) x x x


----------



## alisonz (Jan 4, 2011)

Thank you I'll see what I can do. It would be nice to meet up with you guys.


----------



## Northerner (Jan 4, 2011)

alisonz said:


> Thank you I'll see what I can do. It would be nice to meet up with you guys.



There are some pictures and a short video of what went on at last year's Circle D/Forum Meet here to give you an idea 

http://diabetespoetry.blogspot.com/2010/04/circle-d-2nd-anniversary-and-forum.html


----------



## Shelb1uk (Jan 4, 2011)

Northerner said:


> There are some pictures and a short video of what went on at last year's Circle D/Forum Meet here to give you an idea
> 
> http://diabetespoetry.blogspot.com/2010/04/circle-d-2nd-anniversary-and-forum.html



Thanks Northe :0)

Ah yes the infamous video...love it!! woohoo am getting excited..only 3 months to go hehehe!!! x x x


----------



## SacredHeart (Jan 4, 2011)

Infamous huh? Stop now, you'll make me blush!


----------



## Shelb1uk (Jan 4, 2011)

SacredHeart said:


> Infamous huh? Stop now, you'll make me blush!



awwwww  x x x


----------



## SacredHeart (Jan 4, 2011)

I went to go and look at trains. Apparently I'm too organised, because that's too far in advance  xx


----------



## Shelb1uk (Jan 4, 2011)

SacredHeart said:


> I went to go and look at trains. Apparently I'm too organised, because that's too far in advance  xx



hahaha how funny!! I'l speak to me 'roomie' but maybe we could adopt you into our flat that night??? :0) x x x


----------



## SacredHeart (Jan 4, 2011)

Meaning I wouldn't have to leave at some ungodly hour? Works for me!


----------



## shiv (Jan 4, 2011)

I can't see why not, as I'll be living/working in London by then!


----------



## Hazel (Jan 4, 2011)

London again!!!!  Sorry to say an other meet I won't manage to attend

From Glasgow, and a nights accommodation is just way out my budget. sorry

But good luck again


----------



## Steff (Jan 4, 2011)

Hazel said:


> London again!!!!  Sorry to say an other meet I won't manage to attend
> 
> From Glasgow, and a nights accommodation is just way out my budget. sorry
> 
> But good luck again



Afraid im the same mind set, i wont be able to come to this one 100% unfortunetly.....last time i seem to remember Hazel they was a thread for a north meet .think Phoebe started it ???


----------



## teapot8910 (Jan 4, 2011)

As long as I'm not working I should be able to make it!

(Big banner with the forum name might help a blind bat like me after last time! ) x


----------



## Shelb1uk (Jan 4, 2011)

Hazel said:


> London again!!!!  Sorry to say an other meet I won't manage to attend
> 
> From Glasgow, and a nights accommodation is just way out my budget. sorry
> 
> But good luck again



Hi Hazel, Its in London as its a circle d kent birthday celebration, so cant cart the members too far hehehe  circle d is for 18-30's but last year it worked well opening the age bracket to all ages and plus inviting the forum too so decided to do a repeat hehe 

I am a keen events organiser but being soooo far south makes it hard for me to make plans for more northern areas and tbh I do tons already hehe...by all means feel free to get some events set up in Glasgow the more ppl setting them up the better it will be for everyone no matter where they live 

Sorry you cant make it but hope to meet you at a meet sometime 

Ps the furthest traveller for the Circle D two year was Becky from York...wonder if we can beat that this year hehehe! x


----------



## Shelb1uk (Jan 4, 2011)

shiv said:


> I can't see why not, as I'll be living/working in London by then!



no excused then missy moo!  x x x


----------



## Shelb1uk (Jan 4, 2011)

Steffie said:


> Afraid im the same mind set, i wont be able to come to this one 100% unfortunetly.....last time i seem to remember Hazel they was a thread for a north meet .think Phoebe started it ???



Aww thats a shame Steff  you and Hazel and Phoebe shd get brainstorming me thinks...go team North  x x x


----------



## Shelb1uk (Jan 4, 2011)

teapot8910 said:


> As long as I'm not working I should be able to make it!
> 
> (Big banner with the forum name might help a blind bat like me after last time! ) x



woohoo will be great to meet you teapot...dont worry last year there was a theme of mad sunglasses and a big ole no 2 balloon attached to the area hehe  x x x


----------



## Northerner (Jan 4, 2011)

Hazel said:


> London again!!!!  Sorry to say an other meet I won't manage to attend
> 
> From Glasgow, and a nights accommodation is just way out my budget. sorry
> 
> But good luck again





Steffie said:


> Afraid im the same mind set, i wont be able to come to this one 100% unfortunetly.....last time i seem to remember Hazel they was a thread for a north meet .think Phoebe started it ???



As Shelley says guys, this isn't a forum meet, but a Circle D event. I'm certainly looking forward to a Northern Forum Meet in late Spring probably.


----------



## SacredHeart (Jan 4, 2011)

To give credit where it's due, Steffie did actually beat me on overall distance travelled  I'd be up for another northern Forum event at some point, but I'm afraid it's not something I have the time to organise at the moment!


----------



## Shelb1uk (Jan 4, 2011)

SacredHeart said:


> To give credit where it's due, Steffie did actually beat me on overall distance travelled  I'd be up for another northern Forum event at some point, but I'm afraid it's not something I have the time to organise at the moment!



how about setting up a thread to get volunteers in each region to set up events? Make it more structured maybe? Then each region will be guaranteed a meet...and ppl can travel to whichever meets they want 

I don't mind formulating a meet planner list of things to do or something to help?

Just brainstorming


----------



## Estellaa (Jan 4, 2011)

i wish this group was for 16-30  oh well, next year i can come


----------



## SacredHeart (Jan 4, 2011)

This meet is open to all ages! Come along


----------



## Shelb1uk (Jan 4, 2011)

Estellaa said:


> i wish this group was for 16-30  oh well, next year i can come



Yes Estella, more than welcome  be nice to meet u  x x x


----------



## Estellaa (Jan 5, 2011)

ahh i would, but i have no monies at the moment.
really need to get a job ??
another time maybe 
thank for the invite though!


----------



## Sugarbum (Jan 5, 2011)

Mate I cant believe you are evnt planning already for April, holy smoke 

Not sure wether I will be working or not, but if I can I hope to make it. Good luck with it anyway hon x


----------



## cazscot (Jan 5, 2011)

Happy 3rd Birthday circle D.  Hope you have a great time  x


----------



## Shelb1uk (Jan 6, 2011)

Sugarbum said:


> Mate I cant believe you are evnt planning already for April, holy smoke
> 
> Not sure wether I will be working or not, but if I can I hope to make it. Good luck with it anyway hon x



hahah u shd know me by now!

reasons for earlyness:

Gives ppl something positive to think about just after new year
gives ppl plenty of warning
gives those from far away time to plan journeys and hopefully get cheap tickets

Anyways hope ur well and hope you can make it....lotsa love x x x


----------



## Shelb1uk (Jan 6, 2011)

cazscot said:


> Happy 3rd Birthday circle D.  Hope you have a great time  x



Thanks Caz Scot


----------



## Shelb1uk (Jan 10, 2011)

*still considering venue....*

Hmmmmm keen to get the 3yr venue locked down so can set up me event and get advertising 

My top 3 - assuming I stick to wetherspoons are:

http://www.jdwetherspoon.co.uk/home/pubs/penderels-oak - in Holborn

http://www.jdwetherspoon.co.uk/home/pubs/the-lord-moon-of-the-mall - In Whitehall

http://www.jdwetherspoon.co.uk/home/pubs/the-ice-wharf - In Camden

I've only been to the Camden one and it has outside space, not sure if we will be blessed with lovely weather again this year though!

Decisions descisions!! x x x


----------



## rossi_mac (Jan 10, 2011)

spoons yay! moon under water lie cester square ain't bad although typically busy and central!

Whats the theme Shelly??

extreme ironing??


----------



## aymes (Jan 11, 2011)

On a Saturday I'd have thought Holborn or Whitehall would be your best bet, Camden's great but can be quite a mission on a Saturday.

It's all in the diary so planning to be there!


----------



## Shelb1uk (Jan 11, 2011)

rossi_mac said:


> spoons yay! moon under water lie cester square ain't bad although typically busy and central!
> 
> Whats the theme Shelly??
> 
> extreme ironing??



yeah thats a nice pub but too small really? Shame tho...

Am working on a theme...extreme ironing sounds fun hahahah!! Am trying to invent something a bit more practical tho Rossi hehe 

All ideas welcome ppl   x x x


----------



## Shelb1uk (Jan 11, 2011)

aymes said:


> On a Saturday I'd have thought Holborn or Whitehall would be your best bet, Camden's great but can be quite a mission on a Saturday.
> 
> It's all in the diary so planning to be there!



woohooo 

Yeah I know Aymes just love love love Camden  gonna go look at the whitehall one...im a bit picky with me venue hehe!   x x x


----------



## rossi_mac (Jan 11, 2011)

Fair point, well made.

I'd vote for holborn, whitehall gets those random tourists seeing "the smoke" and H has bigger floor area, and generally more staff I think!?

Anyway your choice my dear as you is the guvnor'ess

I be there, I will (when is it?) may not be drinking though!!

Cheers

Rossi


----------



## Shelb1uk (Jan 12, 2011)

rossi_mac said:


> Fair point, well made.
> 
> I'd vote for holborn, whitehall gets those random tourists seeing "the smoke" and H has bigger floor area, and generally more staff I think!?
> 
> ...



Thanks for the pub info...gonna go visit them this month and decide...sat 9th April rossi...tattoo it onto your hand....!! x x x


----------



## Shelb1uk (Jan 12, 2011)

*Event is set up on Facebook :0)*

Hi guys....

Facebook event is here:

http://tinyurl.com/6j4f9vc

DIARIES OUT GUYS :0) X X X


----------



## Steff (Jan 12, 2011)

cheers for text shell i cant make this one though x


----------



## Shelb1uk (Jan 13, 2011)

*mini theme???*

Hi all...

any ideas for a mini theme like last year which was wacky sunglasses. Something simple to do and not over the top but fun at the same time??? x x x


----------



## Shelb1uk (Jan 14, 2011)

New thread is here!!

http://www.diabetessupport.co.uk/boards/showthread.php?t=14140


----------

